# RIP Sweety - I'm Sorry Little Royal :'( [pics]



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Some of you may have seen my plea for help on the snake section after having a suprising delivery of very sick royal hatchlings rather than the fit and healthy ones I was expecting.

Unfortunately the littlest girl didn't have the strength left in her to make it through the day. I may have had her for less than 12 hours, but she was mine and I couldn't help loving that little face...

Here are some pics of her. The first two when she was alive; although she doesn't look it... The last are of her once she'd passed so if you don't like these types of pics, please don't look.

SWEETY - CF11 0.1 normal. Was as thin as a 5 pence piece and only 34g at 17 weeks. She had a damaged cloaca from amateur popping gone very wrong. We burried her in our garden and plan on puting a little flower over her. She's changed my world in many ways - made me more determined to be a safe snake keeper and educator, and to hopefully train myself up to take on a few 'rescues' and 'rehoming' animals to prevent to the best of my ability things like this happening again.



































































So sad :'(

I'm sorry I couldn't do anything for you wee one. x


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Aw Lui, ma heart goes out to you man sorry for your loss


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Awwwww!
Some people really shouldn't be allowed pets, makes me sick (not you the person who sold them to you saying they were 'healthy') :devil:
At least she isnt suffering any more and had the best 12 hours she could of had!
R.I.P


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


R.I.P little one


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Aw how sad 


2.2.0 Bearded Dragons - Big B, Stumpy, Wizard, Whitebeard
1.0.0 Royal Python - Shaun
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon - Charlie
1.1.0 Crested Geckos - Spots, Stripes
1.0.0 Desert Horned Lizard - Norman
0.0.1 Razorback Musk Turtle - Gilbert


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of your snake, looked nice though. Atleast you had her for awhile and you've got some healthy ones


----------

